# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  bows suck !

## dskd

just got my 1st bow i think i need some lessons  :Yuush:

----------


## Blue Arrow

1st lesson: Buy an arm guard.

----------


## dskd

had one on it hit behind it =(

----------


## Blue Arrow

I hate that, used to happen to me too.
This is probably the main reason it happens and advice on how to fix it:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIvrcjn1OgA 

If this doesn't help then it's probably your form.
I highly recommend getting lessons if you can.

----------


## veitnamcam

Could also be excessive draw length, makes you rotate left arm left around the body to get enough length, happens to me when I try and shoot my friends bow he is 6'7" and I am only 5'10"

----------


## dskd

thanks guys I'm 5 - 9 and its got a 29 inch draw if that helps ?

----------


## veitnamcam

That may help someone who knows more about bows than me  :Grin:

----------


## Barefoot

> thanks guys I'm 5 - 9 and its got a 29 inch draw if that helps ?


Unless you have long arms that is quite long for someone your height.
Did you get the bow from a shop? Did they measure your draw length?

----------


## dskd

nar picked it up 2nd hand , just to try to see if i like it , then will go buy a new one

----------


## smidey

Bows don't suck. My cousin uses one and gets good stags

Sent from my workbench

----------


## chris-b

Get in touch with a local archery club, they'll get you shooting straight and with good form in no time. If you're doing it wrong you'll get hurt.... do your rotator cuff and you won't be using a bow for a very very very long time.

+2 on the draw length.... get it tuned to you, each bow is pretty much customised to its user.

PS that bruise will be a doozy in a day or 2  :Wink:

----------


## Turehu

Holding bow wrong. Happens when you white fist grip. Hold the bow lightly between thumb and fore finger and roll your forearm  to the right, keeps your  forearm out of the way.  Don't GRIP the bow pretend you are having a pee. Or on the hand you may be over bowed and straining.

----------


## Dougie

Owwwwwwww far out!!!!!! Not yet had a string strike like this before, that's one way to develop a flinch!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwibro

If you pick your elbow up higher and hold the bow on your first knuckle of your thumb. First time I copped it was from an 80lb recurve. Lifted some skin. Another thing I was told to try is stand a little more face on to the target. Can't swear by that though.

----------


## Taff

29 should be about right for your height, easy to work out stand with back against a wall, stretch out arms, measure from tip of Middle finger to tip of finger on other hand and halve, but I would get it set up at a shop for you peep sight, get a kisser fitted etc.

----------


## w8indq

> 29 should be about right for your height, easy to work out stand with back against a wall, stretch out arms, measure from tip of Middle finger to tip of finger on other hand and halve, but I would get it set up at a shop for you peep sight, get a kisser fitted etc.


wrong, divide it by 2.5 and you will be in the ball park

----------


## Taff

sorry, long time since I set my bow.

----------


## k.chamby

29 is far too long if you are 5'9". You will probably find that you are 27.5-28 depending on your wing span. 

A good rule of thumb for DL is your wing span divided by 2.5 so in your case (assuming wingspan is your height) 69/2.5 = 27.6.

Hopefully your bow has adjustable DL cams  :Have A Nice Day:  Enjoy this sport its a fun one.

----------


## stretch

By that maths, my DL should be 31.6

----------


## k.chamby

Ya i shoot with a fella in my club with 31.5 dl and really envy the extra speed he gets because of it. 

Tried to shoot his bow and its a beast for me as my anchor point ends up behind my ear.

----------


## dskd

it was way to long , but had a release aid added and length go draw fixed and this is my 1st day out group at 20 yards ish  . thanks guys

----------

